# Help me find Nigerian Dwarf Bucks for stud service



## suzanne

I purchased my first two nigerian does from Anna Brown last spring. Most everyone I talk to says not to get a buck yet and I don't really want to. We only have 2 1/2 acres and I am not sure I am ready for a buck right now. But, everyone also says find the best buck because the buck is 50% of the herd, etc. etc. Unfortunately I am having trouble finding quality bucks that stand at stud. I live in SW Washington state and most breeders that I have talked to keep a closed herd or otherwise do not offer stud services. Not sure what to do. I was hoping to breed my two girls this fall. If anyone has any suggestions or knows anyone that offers stud services please let me know.
Also a little worried about judging heat cycle and knowing when the best day to breed if we do find a buck that will do "driveway breeding". Any help for a newbie would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bheila

I'm going through the same thing right now. I DO NOT want to own a buck but at this point buying one will be cheaper then renting one to breed my 5 does. I guess I'll have to sell him when I'm done.


----------



## KW Farms

First off...welcome to TGS!! :wave: I'm from WA too and have several goats from Anna at Camanna. You have definately started out in the right direction buying goats from her. 

Unfortunately I don't think there is to many breeders that offer outside service in WA. You could maybe post to goatfinder.com and on your local craigslist wanting buck service. Just make sure they are CAE, CL, and Johnes tested negative. :thumb: I think there are some good goat websites you can post on...try googling for them. 

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## sparks879

owning a buck can be a big step, but if you get one young and raise it right, or you get one that someone has raised right they can be just as sweet as your does, especially with the nigerians as theya re smaller and easier to handle. I have had three hundred alpine bucks that crawl into my lap looking for attention. they just smell a little bit worse then the girls. 
Finding someone that studs bucks out is getting harder and harder. People are getting more consious about herd health and dont want to risk any thing, with anyone. even with documentation for CAE CL and Johnes. And like you say by the time you pay the fifty doller breeding fee per doe the board the transportation, you could of bought yourself a buck. Sometimes its just easier, its definatly easier for timing heats and what not. When you go to the buck sometimes you have to go more then once to get her to settle. And how many does go into heat according to our schedule? If you have friends who have goats sometimes you can co own a buck with someone. maybe he can live at their house. Another contact would be your local 4-H and FFA chapters, they may have some young people who have bucks they are willing to stud out. If you dont care about habving purebred you could breed them to a pygmy buck, still minis, darling kids and it still brings your does into milk.
Hope this helps
beth


----------



## SDK

wish you guys were closer... i have bucks


----------



## Victoria

Wow!! We are so close and I have a nice young buck I need to find a job for!! I am hoping to sell or lease him. You need to have proof of your yearly testing, and we could talk. I prefer to lease him to you for a full month as long as you have great fencing and a place for him to get out of the weather..
He can be seen on my new arrivals page, Pippen is his dam, Shannon has the sire at Poppy Patch..
Let me know if we should takl more, or PM me...=)


----------



## rebelshope

I LOVE my buck, a blue eyed Nigerian dwarf. He is proved and some of his offspring has done well in the the show ring. I bought him cheap last year from someone who had used him to breed her herd and then wanted to sell, a common practice.

Mazarati is a dear, really sweet, REALLY stinky boy. He is stinky now, but I know that will pass. In his off seasons he keeps all kinds of weeds down.

I have to admit that he is very stinky right now and even though I only have a few does to breed I do not regret owning him.

Good luck finding a boy in your area.


----------



## suzanne

Thanks for your comments and suggestions! I found one buck on craigslist, not too far away. I need to contact them for more details. I may be buying a buck sooner than I thought.... Sounds like Nigerian bucks may not be as difficult to deal with as others.


----------



## liz

Hope the prospective buck works out for you! My Registered nigi buck is so sweet and very gentle, nice attitude too compared to my pygmy buck! Hank the crank can be a handful at times, while Rockabilly Ranch Chief would rather follow me like a puppy.


----------



## KW Farms

That's great. Most nigerian bucks really aren't that hard to handle. If you can find a friendly one they can be some of the sweetest goats....but stinky!


----------



## mnspinner

Hope it works out for you. Just be careful as some adverts on Craigs can be from those who are more "casual" goaters, not into CAE testing, etc. Be satisfied this buck is healthy.


----------



## capriola-nd

Hi there! I am from NW Oregon and bought several goats from Anna too! She has some nice animals.

I am actually offering a buck for lease right now. If you might be interested or it doesn't work out with the other buck, let me know. His information is on our website. I will likely offer both Royal Blue and Red Robin for lease. Roy may already be spoken for. Both bucks are from Anna and are very nice. I like Roy better but he is also fully grown and not going through any awkward stages right now (Robin is). Roy is blue-eyed and throws it to his kids about 75% of the time. Robin has moon spots and his first babies are due next month.

We also have a super sweet and tame buckling that is ready to breed does. If it doesn't go through with your potential purchase.


----------



## kelebek

Where are you located - I have 3 ngi bucks - 2 of which I will do stud service with and both with blue eyes


----------



## suzanne

I am in Battle Ground, WA, just north of Vancouver, WA. 
I guess I should have started looking sooner, I didn't think about it being a problem to find a buck. Now that I think about it I realize that finding a nice buck and making sure my girls stay healthy is a bit of a challenge. 
Olivia, you do have some very nice bucks, unfortunately too closely related, I think, to work out. I emailed you from your website.
If I can't find a buck to "borrow" soon I will look into purchasing. I really did want to get them bred this fall.


----------



## Epona142

If you buy one, make sure you know what you're getting into!

I let my friend and now neighbor lease Buckly for a couple of months to breed all of her does. I warned her about his smell, and how he will act as a full rutting buck.

Well, let's just say now she knows that she needs stronger fencing FARTHER away from her house for her future bucks. :greengrin: 

It was a good learning experience for her. :thumbup:


----------



## poppypatch

We have several young bucks available for only $200 with top pedigrees. Montesano WA. 100% CAE/CL free tested herd. 
Just don't want to see these 3 wethered and already have waay too many other bucks to use.

Poppy Patch FC Forgive Me Not
Dam- Poppy Patch Not Quite An Angel
(DS- Twin Creeks Rebel W/O A Cause*S/DD- CH(pending)Poppy Patch FM Betty Boop)
Sire- Buttin' Heads Father Christmas
(SS- CH Buttin' Heads MOH Rising Son/SD- CH Buttin' Heads Black Iredsh Rose)
Notty is flashy 50/50 black and white. Angel is a yearling and has not yet been shown but one of our favorites to freshen this year in her age group.

Poppy Patch FC Blue Bandit
Dam- Poppy Patch Rhapsody In Blue
(DS- Twin Creeks Rebel W/O A Cause*S/DD-Poppy Patch BTO Bella Blue)
Sire- Buttin' Heads Father Christmas
(SS- CH Buttin' Heads MOH Rising Son/SD- CH Buttin' Heads Black Iredsh Rose)
Bandit is black with a white mask on his face & blue-eyed. Rhapsody is a yearling and has not yet been shown but one of our favorites to freshen this year in her age group.

Poppy Patch PB Texas Talker
Dam- Poppy Patch Reb's Roxie(1 GCH leg ADGA)
(DS- Twin Creeks Rebel W/O A Cause*S/DD- MCH Twin Creeks BW Shining Sand)
Sire- NC PromisedLand PAL Playboy*S
SS-Buttin' Heads Palimony/GCH NC PromisedLand Legacy Sunday 2*M)
Tex is chocolate Swiss marked with white markings. His dam is one of our top show does.

Like most breeders we don't offer breeding mainly because we don't want to take any chances with herd health. I had offered driveway breedings in the past to a select couple herds we were very familiar with. Most of the time the the does were not standing when they arrived and had to return multiple times and then some still didn't settle so it was a lot of hassle both for the person bringing the does and for us to deal with them not breeding. I just didn't have time for that. Feel leasing bucks out or boarding does comes with too large of a liability for either party. We do offer semen from bucks who have been collected but AI is a practice that requires a lot of knowledge of doe's heat cycles etc.

Good luck buck hunting!

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm
http://www.poppypatchfarm.com


----------



## NannyGoatsFarm

I know of a place that has a buck, I believe, for breeding.
SELLECK FAMILY FARM
ROCHESTER, WA 98579
(360) 239-3873

I am in NEED of a doeling 1-5 months old. I had two 2 month girls and one died last night. That leaves only one and she needs a companion. They are for milking and pet not for show. They were not registered/papered. Will buy either papered or not as long as it is not too expensive for papered. Can anyone help?


----------



## KW Farms

Keep an eye on the dates of threads. This thread is 4 years old.


----------

